# Hanging light?



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

So I am starting a 20 gallon planted tank and sort of trying to avoid buying a glass canopy ($30) and a huge light strip ($40). My tank is currently underneath my desk as you can see in the picture. Since I am not Mrs. Handyman, how would I go about rigging up a light? I assume there would be some sort of chain and sinkers to drill into the desk. Don't worry not really concerned about ruining some cheap wood.

Or I could possibly wrap some chain through the keyboard slot then attach at the light strip. What type of "equipment" would you suggest?

Has anyone seen pictures of something similar?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Could buy cheap srip light that screws under kitchen cabinet's with single or double T8 bulb's (Full spectrum).
Personally,, I would set the tank up on some type of stand to make water changes easier.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

since your going with a planted tank the light you choose is going to be crucial for success. i use a hagen glo seris fixture, they have built in hanging fixtures and even include a chain and hooks in the box, or it will mount to the tank without needing a canopy. keep in mind though if you go with the glo fixture (IT DOES NOT INCLUDE BULBS) i LOVE the fixture and so do my plants since switching.

you can find info here, i bought my 48" fixture from ebay and bulbs from drfostersmith.com

i paid a around 100 for the 48" fixture without the bulbs and about 50$ fot the two bubls that went in it for a comparison for ya. you can pm me with any more q's if ya like. goodluck!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

What fish are you planning on keeping once the tank is cycled?


----------

